# russian luzzles



## Cafallemy (Nov 22, 2011)

Not long thought , but said the well .


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2011)

alright. You're done.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

Why? Such cogent, thought provoking posts.

I did keep waiting for the mass spam attack that never came.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2011)

^No they just keep trickling in, in the less-visited forums. I keep reporting them but I'm not sure if anyone sees the reports? A lot of them are one-post wonders--there used to be a two-post minimum before you could start a new topic.


----------

